# Amp/Sub killing battery?



## Rahkshinaw (Jul 15, 2015)

Hey there.

So I installed a sub and amp (600w amp, 2000w Kenwood sub) around early June with a kit rated for about 1600w. It's been great and fine, until recently my battery died. I noticed it struggling to start the past few days but didn't really think anything of it. Today I started up my car (struggled a little bit), went to my buddy's house to drop off his wallet that he left in my car. I had it turned off for three minutes max and when I went to crank it, my battery was completely dead and had to get my brother to come over and jump me. 

I have a 2009 Honda Civic DX-VP with a stock battery and alternator. I'm about to take my car to Advanced Auto for them to run a diagnostics test but I'd like your opinion.

I've been driving it for about a month without any issue and had my sub on basically every time I'm driving. 

Also, I don't have my sub connected to my system (it's piggybacked off the rear speakers and the wires and direct connected to the battery) so I have a switchboard to turn it off manually (there is only one switch that is for the amp remote wire).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rahkshinaw (Jul 15, 2015)

UPDATE: I went and got my battery tested and it's bad. Can a sub put too much strain on a battery to where it goes bad?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Yes,
too much Draw. If its hooked up to a constant that would cause an issue too.


----------

